

Students helping students launch startups - badboyboyce
http://roughdraft.vc/

======
zachh
There's a huge interest in technology, entrepreneurship, and startups in
Boston. The Boston ecosystem is incredibly unique, and I'm looking forward to
addressing the need for student seed funding here. We're here to help
students, so feel free to reach out to us on the site if you would like to
chat!

------
MIT_Hacker
As one of the partners of the team, I'm really excited to see this finally
launch and help the Boston student entrepreneurs.

~~~
igul222
Congrats Delian- this is awesome! How did you first get involved in it?

------
oboizt
This is pretty cool. I think it's a really good idea for a student to try and
start at least one business before graduation. Whether or not it works out, it
teaches them a lot about how many aspects are involved in a business besides
whatever role they choose to focus on or are studying in school.

------
martinshen
Glad to see a Babson rep as part of RoughDraft! Highly underrepresented given
our startups to student body size ratio. (Virool YCS12, Lvl6 YCW12, Pixel
Addicts, PostRocket, NatureBox and my startup)

------
bjhoops1
I at first thought this said "Students helping students launch students". That
would be awesome. #catapults

Cool stuff though!

